# the ole mandolin vs uke showdown



## JaimaJaima (Sep 30, 2011)

so you've got the mandolin. you've got the uke. both completely different sounds, both great for traveling.
i'm a six stringer myself but i'm thinkin about picking something up for the road that's a little bit lighter, so i want some opinions from some fellow travelers.
sounds, durability, speaking generally what do YOU prefer to take with you on the road and why?


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 30, 2011)

in my opinion mando's are more of an instrument than ukeleles.....i like em both but my vote is for the mandolin
might as well plug my buddy derek"s stuff he has up the net....good shit...... http://www.myspace.com/isuckballsatthemandolin/music
listen to ride till i die


----------



## Alaska (Nov 3, 2011)

I know this thread is older than a month, but it depends on what you want. You have to understand each instrument's idiosyncrasies to see what you really want. I love them both, but I mainly play Uke. The harp-like potential and beautiful high octave chords sold me on it a year or so ago.

You can play shitty pop songs on it, and people are sold. You can play genuinely great stuff on it, and people are sold. You make mad money soloing with a uke.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xZNAfNlIWo

You should check out Beirut (song above is "The Penalty" by them), the brass melodies follow the main ukulele. And it's pretty much some of the most beautiful music ever. Great fun to play, I might add. But yeah, that's my uke plug. 

You could also bring a mini-git considering you play six strings already.


----------

